# Nashville, Tennessee OIS Q5 by cop.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Nashville, Tennessee — Body camera video released by Metro Police shows three officers shot and killed a man with a knife who charged at them. It happened just after 5 a.m. on 11 August, along Charlotte Pike in West Nashville. The video shows that K-9 Officer Richard Clemmons, approached the man (whose face is blurred) as he sat in a Toyota 4Runner outside a Cricket store on Charlotte Avenue near White Bridge Road. Police had deemed the parked vehicle suspicious. The officer approached the vehicle, noticed a man inside was holding a knife and called for back-up. After additional police arrived and attempted to get the man to drop the knife and exit the vehicle, he got out of the SUV and charged at the officers. That's when the three officers fire at the suspect and he falls to the ground. The man was taken to Vanderbilt University Medical Center, where he died.


----------

